# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 1950 grafts FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED Hair Treatments - Dr Koray Erdogan*






1950 grafts FUE extracted by *titanium manual punch*, diameter 0.7 - 0.9 mm.


Incisions executed by: _custom made blades, lateral slit_





*BEFORE THE OPERATION*























*OPERATION*


















*20 MONTHS*














































*27 MONTHS*













.

----------


## Ted

Very impressive! How old were this patient? Is his hair characteristics extra good for HT? I have quite similar hair characteristics.

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

> Very impressive! How old were this patient? Is his hair characteristics extra good for HT? I have quite similar hair characteristics.


 Hi Ted!

Than you for your query.

This guy was around 25 when he underwent the surgery and he was definitely a very good candidate for the operation because of his hair characteristics - he was also taking Finasteride.

----------

